
SPARK by Example - pjmlp
https://github.com/tofgarion/spark-by-example
======
wenc
It's worth noting that this article is about the SPARK programming language--a
formally verifiable subset of Ada--and not about Apache Spark.

~~~
TekMol
When I clicked through, I expected an article about Laravel Spark.

------
nickpsecurity
If you want to learn it, here's the main book people are using:

[https://www.amazon.com/Building-High-Integrity-
Applications-...](https://www.amazon.com/Building-High-Integrity-Applications-
SPARK/dp/1107040736)

------
dankle
Did this get highly ranked because everyone thought it was about the other
kind of spark? :D

------
Matthias247
I'm surprised that this is only algorithms. I didn't thought that was the main
use-case of Ada/SPARK, but rather some kinds of concurrent realtime control
applications. I would be interested in seeing examples in that direction.

------
mlevental
is there a way to store multidimensional arrays in spark? e.g pytorch tensors?

~~~
mruts
The article isn’t about Apache Spark. But no there isn’t. Spark doesn’t have
row indices like pandas. It has pretty much the same querying capabilities as
a SQL table.

